# Fountain pens and paper



## bjbear76 (Feb 14, 2013)

I know it's important to have a good quality nib and ink available so your potential customer can test drive a fountain pen.  What about the paper?  Does anyone have a "special" paper to write on?  Some papers don't absorb the ink very well; the nib kind of skids across the paper and doesn't lay down a consistent line of ink.  Other papers can feel scratchy when writing.  Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rhodia is a good quality paper.  There are several other brands as well.


----------



## ashaw (Feb 14, 2013)

Clairefontaine, Rhodia are the only paper I use.  Partly because my wife sells those brands.  More importantly the ink will not bleed or father with those papers.  Stay way from home made paper because it is to rough and fibers get stuck between the tines.


----------



## Haynie (Feb 14, 2013)

I have never had an issue with bleed through or feathering on a good quality xerox paper.  Since it is just for test driving why spend a ton on special fancy paper?  Especially if your customer might be in my situation where the nearest Rhodia supplier is over a hundred miles away.  I use what I can get my hands on local and a glossy surfaced printer/copy paper works just fine.

Don't buy the cheapest you can find though.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I use Clairefontaine. It works nicely, it comes in notebooks, and isn't very expensive. I see no reason for me to use anything else.


----------



## ashaw (Feb 14, 2013)

Clairefontaine and Rhodia are not expensive at all.  I agree top quality copy paper is good.  But when demonstrating  the pen with a customer I do not want the paper to be the issue when trying out one of my pens.  Also, when using copy paper do not get the glossy kind.


----------



## Haynie (Feb 14, 2013)

I've not had an issue with glossy copy paper.  In fact my fountain pens have written smoothly without issue on them.  Why would glossy be an issue?


----------



## azamiryou (Feb 14, 2013)

Haynie said:


> Since it is just for test driving why spend a ton on special fancy paper?



As others have mentioned, it's not a "ton". Especially since it's just for trying out, one page is good for dozens of show visitors. They're just going to make a scribble, maybe write a sentence - they won't write a book trying out the pen.

And it's worth getting the best paper you can find, precisely _because_ it's for test driving. First impressions are important.


----------

